# Beckhoff OPC UA



## MarkusP (23 April 2008)

Wir haben Beckhoff Steuerungen im Einsatz, die über OPC-DA mit z.B. WinCC kommunizieren. Da wir jedoch die Vorteile von OPC-UA nutzen möchten, stellt sich nun die Frage, wie das zu lösen ist, da nunmal WinCC (derzeit) nur OPC-DA unterstützt. Es soll da aber sog. WRAPPER geben, die dann die Verbindung zwischen OPC-UA und OPC-DA herstellen können sollen.

Hat jemand sowas schon gemacht und Erfahrungen damit?

Für Antworten bin ich wie immer sehr dankbar!


----------



## Dr. OPC (27 Oktober 2009)

*Opc ua*

In Beckhoff (Twincat) befindet sich (derzeit) ein OPC UA Server. Siemens WinCC hat derzeit nur OPC Server für (das "alte") OPC-DA, OPC-HDA, OPC-AE und OPC-XML. WinCC hat einen Client-Kanal der nur OPC DA unterstützt, neuerdings auch AE. 

Um Twincat und WinCC über OPC UA zu verbinden, gibt es heute drei Möglichkeiten.
1) C++ Wrapper/Proxy verwenden (Fa. Unified Automation) um WinCC zu kapseln
2) WinCC OPC UA Client-Kanal (Fa. Allmendinger) verwenden
3) .NET Wrapper der OPC Foundation (nur für Mitglieder) verwenden

Ein Wrapper ist ein Stück Software, dass aus einem OPC-DA Server besteht, der als Datenquelle keinen Feldbusanschluss hat sondern einen internen OPC UA Client. Damit können dann "alte" OPC-DA-Clients (wie z.B. WinCC) auf den Wrapper (den OPC DA Server) zugreifen und dieser greift über seinen internen UA Client auf den UA Server (z.B. Beckhoff) zu.

Damit kann man allerdings (logischerweise) nur die Data Access Funktionalität transportieren und leider die coolen Features von UA nicht nutzen. Aber immerhin nutzt man die OPC UA Kommunikation mit Security, Zertifikaten, User-Authentifizierung, Firewall-friendly 4840, ... das ist jedenfalls schon mal besser als DCOM

Mein Vorschlag: OPC-UA Kanal der Fa. Allmendinger


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Warnung: Alten Thread !

So weit das ich weiss, unterstützt Simatic Net V7.1.0.1 OPC UA.
Am mindestens ist das auf der OPC Foundation webseite zu lesen.


----------



## Dr. OPC (27 Oktober 2009)

SimaticNET (ab CD2008 ) unterstützt OPC UA. Das ist korrekt.

Aber es soll doch Twincat und WinCC gekoppelt werden, oder?


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe Null Erfahrung mit OPC UA, aber wenn WinCC RT und Simatic Net OPC Server beide in ein PC Station sind, kann vielleicht ein OPC UA Verbindung die WinCC RT verwendet eingerichtet werden ?


----------



## Dr. OPC (27 Oktober 2009)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig.

SimaticNET OPC UA Server unterstüzt (dertzeit) das S7 Protokoll, ein Zugriff auf WinCC ist also nicht möglich (ausser man schleust alle Daten über eine S7). Dann hätte man aber immer noch das Problem, dass auf beiden Seiten UA Server wären und nirgends ein Client.

Aber hier soll die SPS doch ein Twincat von Beckhoff sein (mit UA Server). Der UA Client soll WinCC sein (hierfür benötigt man einen "opcua.chn", den es von Fa. Allmendinger gibt) von Siemens gibt es diesen derzeit nicht.

Das ist aus heutiger Sicht die einfachste, stabielste und beste Lösung (auch bezüglich Konfigurationsaufwand, der bei Wrappern sicher höher ist).

Diese Kommunikation (WinCC-Twincat über OPC UA) habe ich schon vor einem Jahr auf der SPS-Drives Messe in Nürnberg gesehen. Lief alles prima.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Dann hätte man aber immer noch das Problem, dass auf beiden Seiten UA Server wären und nirgends ein Client.
> Aber hier soll die SPS doch ein Twincat von Beckhoff sein (mit UA Server).


Beckhoff's OPC UA enthällt auch ein OPC UA Client. Das war mein Vermutung das dies vielleicht ein Weg wäre.
Von Beckhoffs Webseite:


> Bestandteil des Produktes ist ein OPC-UA-Server und ein OPC-UA-Client. [...] Der UA-Client ermöglicht die Kommunikation zu anderen UA-Servern und somit die leichte Einbindung von Fremdprodukten.


Es überrascht mich nicht wenn es trotzdem nicht geht.


----------



## Dr. OPC (27 Oktober 2009)

Twincat hat auch einen UA Client. Das ist richtig.

Das Problem ist, dass WinCC keinen UA Server hat (oder anders gesagt derzeit überhaupt kein UA unterstützt). Man müsste also hier einen Wrapper/Proxy verwenden, um dem OPC DA Server (OPCServer.WinCC) in einen UA Server zu "verwandeln". Diesen Wrapper muss man konfigurieren und er muss das Hoch- und Runterfahren von WinCC RT "verkraften".

Ich bleibe dabei UA Client Kanal von Fa. Allmendinger ist die beste Lösung.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Oktober 2009)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei UA Client Kanal von Fa. Allmendinger ist die beste Lösung.


Das bezweifle ich nicht.


----------

